# Putting in a bid.



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Since their isn't much going on here lately, I will start my own post. I haven't done a price check in a while so here we go.

This is a college student housing complex with 2.8 acres of total asphalt. The google earth pictures are comparable to what I saw the other day for vehicles on the lot. The downfalls are It has limited locations to pile snow on the main lot. It also has four speed bumps in the main lot. After those locations are full, snow is to be taken to across the street to the overflow lot. Our 30 year average snow totals are around 45 inches. No sidewalks to be done. One inch trigger. After last year, I'm pushing for seasonals, which are rare around here. Plus after limited snow last year, it will be a hard sale. I don't know if it matters, but the main truck to be used will be an F250 with a 10 blizzard on the front and a 16' ebling on the rear. Skid loader is available with a small 6' pusher. I look forward to any positive discussions and input.

Per push price?
Per salt application price?
Seasonal price?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/RichLyons_2007/EvergreenCommons_zps36314c25.jpg


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Average number of events per year is?

What's the parking lot look like at night? I assume you will be clearing very few parking spots in the main lot just doing the main thruway


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1 good snow and your going to fill those spots up fast.Long runs even if you split the place in half.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I haven't seen the lot at night. I'm assuming a few more cars. Yes I know the pile spots will fill up quick. It concerns me, especially if we get a few good storms to start, before the ground has a chance to freeze over. So I have to keep that in mind when bidding.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Two years ago we had 25 events total, including ice storms. Also, we will not have to clean out open car parking spaces. They have an ATV to do that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Should of asked,is this a private school or public school?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Public school.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What does the bid packet want?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I didn't receive a bid packet. They just called. I met with the property manager and he told me what he needed. Kind of a laid back thing because I know them and have done other work for them in the past. They had a guy/company do it for 8 years and did a good job. But he now has another job and is no longer available.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

They asked for a per push price. I talked to him about a seasonal price and he was ok with proposing that number also.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Are they prepared to pay for actual snow removal? Like skid steer work.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

They've had it professionally done since they've opened so I would have to answer yes.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

No input from anybody?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

15,000 for the season and a ton and a half per salting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

You will be hauling snow for sure. There is barely any areas to stack. Also, that is a very easy lot at first glance, but the areas to pile snow double the time. Two trucks will be needed as its gonna be a heck of a time taking the snow around the corner. Have fun with that one. you might get away with a ton of salt but 1.5 is good. $15,000 for a seasonal is about right. May be a bit high for my area.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm hoping that with a 10 plow on the front and the 16' Ebling pull plow on the back, it will make a world of difference. It didn't snow enough last season to appreciate the pull plow yet. But I'm thinking with their small trigger, I will pull the snow the entire run of one lot and onto the overflow lot.


----------

